# Getting back to the basics



## freshwater drum (Mar 17, 2007)

Got out on thursday to do what got me hooked on being in the woods as a kid, squirrels. When i was a kid i would get so excited for squirrel hunting. It never gets old in my opinion.


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice haul! I recently dusted off my Marlin model 60 for squirrels and rabbits too. It's even more fun than the old 410. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice haul, that made for a great day in the woods!


----------



## Slats (Sep 21, 2015)

Always fun. Very underrated if you ask me.


----------

